# Sundays shoot



## snowfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

4 guys 11 geese and 23 ducks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!!!! wow


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

bands?


----------



## snowfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

no bands just a lot of fun


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

snowfreak said:


> no bands just a lot of fun


That's all that matters.


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Where were you guys hunting at?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Where were you guys hunting at?


let the internet scouting begin!!


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Who taught you to shoot like that B Napp I know it wasnt your pops ha ha.


----------



## snowfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

you know it he shoots like ray charles


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

The best ducks you have in that picture are the sawbills! :mrgreen:


----------



## snowfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

ya we killed 4 nice drakes


----------

